# Eclipse Milan



## Night Stone (Oct 22, 2011)

I was looking at this model 18CKLSG, anyone owned or familiar with this manufacturer?
Wanted to know good is this RV compared to say a Cruiser RVs or Crossroads RVs?

Dave


----------

